# Ships to end from Rangoon, info wanted



## travellinglight (Dec 17, 2014)

*Ships to and from Rangoon, info wanted*

Hi all, I've just joined.
Heard about your website from an Amazon seller from whom I bought Duncan Haws' "Merchant Fleets - The Burma Boats, Henderson and Bibby Lines".
My mother (who died in 2007) was from an Anglo-Burmese family. Various family members were passengers on the following ships between 1908 and 1956:
Amarapoora, Burma, Henzada, Kemmendine, Javanese Prince, Leicestershire, Pegu, Prome, Salween, Staffordshire, Warwickshire, and Worcestershire.
Now, my question... can anyone suggest sources of info about what it was like to travel on these ships, especially in the late 1920s?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

travellinglight said:


> Hi all, I've just joined.
> Heard about your website from an Amazon seller from whom I bought Duncan Haws' "Merchant Fleets - The Burma Boats, Henderson and Bibby Lines".
> My mother (who died in 2007) was from an Anglo-Burmese family. Various family members were passengers on the following ships between 1908 and 1956:
> Amarapoora, Burma, Henzada, Kemmendine, Javanese Prince, Leicestershire, Pegu, Prome, Salween, Staffordshire, Warwickshire, and Worcestershire.
> Now, my question... can anyone suggest sources of info about what it was like to travel on these ships, especially in the late 1920s?


try this for Henderson/Elder Dempster,Prince Line and Bibby Line
http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/index.htm


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *TL *and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------

